

4 steps to work life balance (in a startup) - adam_tuteable
http://www.tuteable.com.au/blog/#/blog/work-life-balance/

======
sebkomianos
The advice is good; I think that the "(in a startup)" part is not even
necessary.

Being in a not so easy situation during the past I'd add one more general
advice: Show that you care.

It's not that your partner won't forgive you if you forget a birthday just
because a birthday is a day you should never forget. It's, I think, that such
days are "frontiers" and ignoring them gives the impression that you just
don't care.

So, try to show that your job is not the only thing you care about in your
life. Surprises, even little ones, significantly help.

